# One of the Good Ones Ernie Millgate Passes



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.lindquistmortuary.com/notices/Ernest-Briggs-Millgate


----------



## catmando (Sep 10, 2007)

*Ernie Millgate*

Ernie , A Good Man, Father, And Friend. He Will Be Missed ALOT.


----------

